# What Should You Do If Your Wang Falls Out? – Inshore 5/3/10



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

good report and nice red


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol.
Interesting story.

I had asked my buddy to stake us out and hold onto the push pole while I got situated to make a long run. 
It was blowing at least 20mph. 
I hear him say he's going in.
I look at him and he's holding onto the pole and is laying over the gunwale.
I look back then hear a splash and find him laying down in 1.5' muddy water. 
Still holding on to the push pole. lol

Apparently, when he planted the pole, the skiff moved away from the pole since it's so light, and instead of letting go of the pole he was dragged over the gunwale.


Nice reds! your reports are always a great read!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, I'm not sure how I did it either, but I do remember muttering someting along the lines of "I sure hope it floats".
I had it located and pinned with the push pole at one point, but the stoopid wind was blowing too hard for me to hold on. In the drink, I went. No wang left behind.
My temperature probe did indicate the water to be in the low-mid 70's.  Just sayin'. 
For me, today was a day of missed fish. I think I had 3 or 4 fish come unbuttoned around the dock lights and had my new top secret topwater plug blasted all around the lagoon multiple times before that unlucky red got a little too close to the treble hook.
Once the sun came out and we could sight fish, we definitely were on some fish. The boat was new, but I still think they recognized my ugly mug on the platform. ;D 
We may not have torn them up numbers wise, but it was a great day. I know "How can you not like this?" was said more than a few times when you're frozen on the bow because the fish are so close to the boat you can't move.
Good times.
Here's a shot of Jeff's sunrise red.









Jeff, I had a ball today. We'll do it up again soon Indian River style.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

If my Wang fell out I don't think I would tell anyone. lol


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've lost my butt many a time but never my wang   ;D well, there was this one time  : :-[ but i just waited for the tide to get a little lower    bet you guys had fun fishing outta jasons lean mean fish catchin' machine ...    but i wanna know who he had to pay off to get his hands on a micro shirt


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Jason I'm glad to see you recovered your wang next time wrap it up.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Low 70's, did your wang suffer any shrinkage? ;D :-[

Nice day of fishing!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses everyone! 



> bet you guys had fun fishing outta jasons lean mean fish catchin' machine ...


I forgot to post this one. Nice ride, huh?


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Never a good idea to tie off your wang ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

While I appreciate everyone's concern over my Wang, I'm just plain excited to get to use it. ;D



> bet you guys had fun fishing outta jasons lean mean fish catchin' machine ...


I've been really happy with the boat's performance. It was pretty sloppy out there at times yesterday and we both got one drop of spray on our glasses, but other than that, we ripped right through it. It was probably my poor driving skillz anyway. 



> i wanna know who he had to pay off to get his hands on a micro shirt


It's not the who, it's the how much.


----------

